# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2010

## Antero Alku

Tänään aamupäivällä metrolla oli liikennehäiriö, jonka seurauksena liityntälinja 98 palveli metron sijasta välillä Vuosaari  Itäkeskus. Aikataulun mukaan klo 10:04 kotipysäkiltäni menevä vuoro oli poikkeuksellisesti myöhässä n. 6 min (yleensä etuajassa) ja saapui täynnä-kilpi palaen. Kuljettaja sammutti kuitenkin kilven ja otti minut mukaan ns. tuulilasipokassa kulkevaan autoon. Kuten vielä 4 lisämatkustajaa muilta pysäkeiltä.

Kyselin moiseen kummastukseen syytä, johon ilmeisesti kielitaitopuutteen vuoksi en saanut vastausta kuljettajalta, mutta miesmatkustaja osasi kertoa, ettei metroja ollut lähtenyt Vuosaaresta ainakaan 20 minuuttiin Kulosaaressa olleen häiriön vuoksi. Eli pari metrollista ihmisiä matkusti yhdessä viime vuoden mallisessa 2-akselisessa Scala-Volvossa. En kyennyt laskemaan ihmismäärää.

Itäkeskuksen bussitasolla ei ollut mitään viestiä metron kulkemisesta, joten katsoin luotettavammaksi siirtyä heti (10:18) lähdössä olleeseen 58:iin. Se osoittautui kuitenkin turhaksi eleeksi, sillä samoihin aikoihin lähti keskustaa kohden myös metrojuna, eikä matkalla ollut havaittavissa mitään poikkeavaa metroradalla. Mutta 58 poikkesi ajamalla Herttoniemessä liikenneympyrän alta ja joutuen sitten jättämään pois halunneen matkustajan jalkakäytävälle.

Kun 58 ei aja Hakaniemeen, jatkoyhteyteni joutui uusintajärjestelyyn. Päätin ottaa Sörnäisistä 7:n. Muuten hyvä, mutta Pasilassa esteeksi pysäköity auto lopetti myötäpäiväseiskan liikenteen, infon mukaan mahdollisesti 11:30 asti. Että lopulta sitten meni mukavaksi ja runsaaksi kävelyksi tämä joukkoliikennematka, jolle tuli otettavaksi 2 korvaavaa palvelua.

Onko pakko todeta, että autolla olisin ollut jo perillä?

Antero

----------


## karihoo

Tänään klo 16:45 aikaan Kulosaaressa näkyi 3 vaunuparin juna matkalla itään. Keskimmäinen vaunupari (175+176) oli "kylmänä" eli sisällä myös asiaan kuuluva tunnelmavalaistus.

----------


## Joona

Aamun liikennehäiriössä oli mitä ilmeisimmin kyse Kulosaaren asemalle jämähtäneestä itään matkanneesta junasta. Itse matkustin paikan ohi keskustaan päin noin 9.30 ja käyttämäni metro pysähtyi Herttoniemen jälkeen muutamaksi minuutiksi odottamaan vastaan tullutta junaa, jonka jälkeen matka jatkui normaalisti. Kulosaaren asemalla oli M200-juna pimeänä ja asemalta kuului jonkinmoista pauketta, joka oletettavasti syntyi jostakin korjaustoiminnasta.

----------


## GT8N

Olen tässä muutamana iltana tullut Ruoholahteen viimeisellä metrolla. Rautatientorin jälkeen juna on vaihtanut vasemmalle raiteelle ja ajanut sitä Ruoholahden "lähtöraiteelle", jossa on ollut valmiina kaksivaunuinen juna. Kun matkustajat ovat poistuneet, rungot on kytketty yhteen ja kuusivaunuinen juna on jäänyt odottamaan aamua valmiiksi lähtöraiteelle. 

Ilmeisesti käytäntö on normaali, eipä ole vain ennen tullut havaittua.

----------


## Saaresi

Jo muutamia viikkoja sitten havaittu nokkajuna päällään uusi oranssi maalipinta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämä on äänihavainto. Kuulin nimittäin ensimmäistä kertaa ikinä metrojunan pillin. (Junissahan on pilli, vaikka se metrossa ihan äänitorvelta kuulostaakin.  :Wink: ) Vaunu oli 152 Kalasatamasta itään n. klo 12.50.

Kokemus oli kyllä vähän kiusallinen. En tiedä, olivatko kaksi kuljettajakaverusta kenties keksineet hauskan idean, että töötätään toisille kun tullaan vastaan, koska oma junani tööttäsi ensin ja vastaantuleva vastasi sille puolisen sekuntia myöhemmin kun sen nokka oli jo ensimmäisen vaunun kohdalla. Ääni oli korviahuumaavan luja ja nosti verenpaineenkin (siis kirjaimellisesti eikä niin että se olisi niin raivostuttanut) moneksi minuutiksi. Ja onhan se lähtökohtaisestikin vaarasta varoitukseen tarkoitettu. Radalle eksynyttä ihmistä en usko syyksi, koska muussia siitä olisi tullut, jos siinä vaiheessa vasta olisi töötätty, kun junien nokat ovat jo kohdakkain.

----------


## Albert

> Tämä on äänihavainto. Kuulin nimittäin ensimmäistä kertaa ikinä metrojunan pillin.


Itse kuulin ensi kerran 80-luvulla. Ääni tunneliasemalla on todellakin "veret seisauttava"! Kertomasi tilanne kuulostaa todella oudolta käytökseltä kuskien taholta.

----------


## Markku K

> Kertomasi tilanne kuulostaa todella oudolta käytökseltä kuskien taholta.


Tämän palautteen perusteella metron liikennetyönjohto tutkii väitetyn, aiheettomalta vaikuttavan tööttäilyn.

----------


## risukasa

Raitioliikenteessä joudutaan usein vähän tuontapaisiin tilanteisiin, kun jalankulkijat ylittävät tien vaunun takaa ja vastaan on tulossa toinen. Toki ratikan torvi on niin säälittävän hiljainen, ettei sitä tarvitse samalla tavalla säästellä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämän palautteen perusteella metron liikennetyönjohto tutkii väitetyn, aiheettomalta vaikuttavan tööttäilyn.


Itse haluan vielä täsmentää, etten tosiaan voi matkustajana tietää, että oliko tööttäilyyn sittenkin aihetta. Ensimmäinen mieleen tullut ajatus vain oli, että eivät kai nyt sentään päättäneet moikata toisilleen. Ja siinä tapauksessa on hyvä, jos asiasta otetaan koulutukseen lisäpointti. On kuitenkin hyvä, että sitä äänimerkkiä käytetään kun on aihetta, vaikka siinä samalla saattaisi vastaantulevan junan matkustajien korviä särkeä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:31 ----------




> Raitioliikenteessä joudutaan usein vähän tuontapaisiin tilanteisiin, kun jalankulkijat ylittävät tien vaunun takaa ja vastaan on tulossa toinen.


Joo, mutta tuossa tilanteessa nokat eivät olleet vielä kohdakkain (mutta lähes) ekan kerran töötätessä. Väittäisin, että kävelijän metroradalla huomaa hieman kauempaa kuin kymmenen metrin päästä. Koska metro tuskin tööttää junan takana radalla kävelevillekään. Tai olisin ainakin paremmin ymmärtänyt, jos vain toinen juna olisi töötännyt, mutta toisen junan vastaus herätti hämmennystä.

----------


## risukasa

> Joo, mutta tuossa tilanteessa nokat eivät olleet vielä kohdakkain (mutta lähes) ekan kerran töötätessä. Väittäisin, että kävelijän metroradalla huomaa hieman kauempaa kuin kymmenen metrin päästä. Koska metro tuskin tööttää junan takana radalla kävelevillekään. Tai olisin ainakin paremmin ymmärtänyt, jos vain toinen juna olisi töötännyt, mutta toisen junan vastaus herätti hämmennystä.


Nimenomaan vastaantulevan vaunun takaa tulossa olevalle joutuu joskus tööttäämään. Tai vaikkei olisikaan tulossa, niin parempi töötätä kuin katua. Ihmisillä kuitenkin selvästi on selkärangassa että kun yhteen suuntaan on vaunu mennyt niin sitten mennään yli.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nimenomaan vastaantulevan vaunun takaa tulossa olevalle joutuu joskus tööttäämään.


No en sitä epäile hetkeäkään, mutta en sitä myöskään tarkoittanut. Kun ei se vastaantuleva vaunu silloin vastaa sinulle, jos varoitat sen takaa kulkevia ihmisiä. Koska silloin se tööttäisi itsensä takaa meneville. Ja siksi juuri myös jos kaksi metrojunaa kohtaavat toisensa ja tööttäävät, eivät ne voi varoittaa ihmistä, koska metrojuna ei varmasti tööttää itsensä takana kulkeville ihmisille, oli metroradalla kävely kuinka vaarallista tahansa. Eli lause "Koska metro tuskin tööttää junan takana radalla kävelevillekään." vielä nyt uudelleen: "Koska metrojuna tuskin tööttää itsensä takana radalla kävelevillekään."

----------


## Elmo Allen

En nyt tästä "valtavan harvinaisesta havainnostani" halua tehdä mitään JFK-tutkimuksia, mutta tuli silti eilen illalla sekin mieleen, että kuulokuvani saattoi huijata. Metrojunat kun kohtaavat toisensa yli 40 m/s nopeudella, se jos vastaantuleva juna tööttää kaksi kertaa, vaikka melko nopeastikin, saattaa kuulostaa kuin ääni tulisi kahdesta ihan eri lähteestä, jos toinen tulee suoraan edestä päin ja toinen sivuikkunasta sisään. Mutta en ollut kyllä ainoa matkustaja, joka luuli molempien junien töötänneen toisilleen, kun kuulin sen jonkun muunkin toteavan ääneen. On siis toki mahdollista, että vastaantuleva juna halusi sitten töötätä pari kertaa, jos nyt vaikka radalla oikeasti joku käveli ja oli lähdössä radan yli sen oman metrojunani takaa. Ei se kai ihan ainutkertaista ole sekään, vaikkei toivottavasti kovin yleistäkään.

Vai onko tuollaiseen jokin turvallisuusprosessi, jossa kuljettajan pitäisi myös ilmoittaa valvomolle, joka katkaisee virran koko rataosuudelta?

Tänään sattui toinen outo ilmiö: Siilitien metroasemalla ainakin viimeinen vaunu meni ilmeisesti akkuvirroille, koska suurin osa valoista sammui eivätkä ovet auenneet kuin napista. Vaunu myös lähti liikkeelle ilman ajomoottoreita, jotka käynnistyivät vasta vaunun päästyä hieman eteenpäin. Mistähän tämä johtuu? Voiko virtakiskoon pakkautua niin paljon lunta, ettei vaunu tai junayksikkö saakaan enää sähköä jossain kohdassa? Vaunu oli 168.

----------


## Antero Alku

Pyrypäivän kunniaksi havaitsin itään johtavalla raiteella lumikokkareita sekä Kaisaniemessä että vielä Hakaniemessäkin. Ja lisäksi raide sepeleineen oli aivan märkä.

Toisin sanoen, junat keräävät alleen niin paljon lunta, ette se ehdi sulaa tunneliosuudella vaan tippuu radalle vielä Hakaniemessäkin. Sörkän jälkeen se sitten alkaa jäätyä uudelleen.

Matkustamassani 100-sarjan vaunussa oli jarrujen kanssa ongelmaa Hakaniemessä ja Sörkässä. Hidastaminen oli voimakkaasti nykivää ja liikkeelle lähtiessä tuntui siltä, ettei jarru irrota. Kalasatamasta lähdettäessä ongelmia ei enää ollutkaan?

Kokonaisuutena minusta metro selviää hyvin tästä rääkistä ajaa joka kierros puoliksi ulkona pakkasessa ja tuiskussa ja puoliksi sisällä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Tämä on äänihavainto. Kuulin nimittäin ensimmäistä kertaa ikinä metrojunan pillin. Vaunu oli [27.1.2010] 152 Kalasatamasta itään n. klo 12.50.





> Tämän palautteen perusteella metron liikennetyönjohto tutkii väitetyn, aiheettomalta vaikuttavan tööttäilyn.


Olisiko syytä laittaa OTKES tutkimaan asiaa ihan varmuuden vuoksi? Ei niinkään kyseisiä junankuljettajia vastaan, vaan niitä jotka kenties ovat saaneet asiasta hepulin. Sympatiaa täältä kuljettajille!

Vanhassa (ei löytynyt tähän hätään hyllystä uudempaa) Uudenmaan lääninhallituksen 24.5.1982 vahvistamassa MTO:ssa (Metron toimintaohjeet), ja painettu 1985, mainitaan tämän kyseisen kaupunkirautatien kuuluvina Järjestelyopasteina käytettävän seuraavanlaisia törähdyksiä:

*Jä 3 Huomio, opastetorvella. Yksi lyhyt äänimerkki* annetaan junan opastetorvella junan lähtiessä liikkeelle varoittamaan raiteilla tai niiden vieressä olevia henkilöitä.

*Jä 4 Varoitusopaste, opastetorvella. Yksi kohtuullisen pitkä* äänimerkki. Varoitus tulee antaa junan ollessa liikkeellä varoittamaan raiteilla tai niiden vieressä olevia ihmisiä.

*Jä 5 Juna tulee. Yksi pitkä äänimerkki* annetaan junan opastetorvella junan ollessa liikkeellä varoittamaan raiteilla tai niiden vieressä olevia ihmisiä.

*Jä 6 Vaara. Peräkkäin lyhyitä äänimerkkejä* annetaan junan opastetorvella junan ollessa liikkeellä, kun on olemassa onnettomuuden mahdollisuus raiteilla tai niiden vieressä oleville ihmisille.

Toisaalla MTO:ssa todetaan, että ennen lähtöä varikolta tai muulta junien säilytyspaikalta, missä junien kokoonpanoa voidaan muuttaa, on tarkistettava että äänimerkinantolaitteet toimivat (kokeilu kuitenkin vain säilytyshallissa).

Olen ainakin kerran pyynnöstä kuullut Roihupellossa opastetorven äänen. Torvi sijaitsee vaunun (ohjaamon) lattian alla eli sen paikka ei ole kaikkein paras, vaan ehkäpä huonoin. Ääni kuuluu kyllä ulos heleänä, mutta niin myös sisälle junaankin asianosattomille. Valtion radoilla torvet on nykyään vastaavanlaisissa moottorijunissa sijoitettu ohjaamon katolle ja tyfonin suu taitaa olla sivullepäin. Se lienee ehkä kenties optimaalisin rakenne.

OT: Vuoden 1982 MTO:ssa on myös seuraava hyvin moderni kuudes pykälä kohdennettuna kai tälle meidän 2010-luvulle: Metrojunat saavat liikennöidä ilman junahenkilöstöä, kun niiden kulkua ohjaa toimintavarma automaattilaitteisto ja niiden liikennettä valvoo metrojunan kuljettamisluvan omaava henkilö.

----------


## Markku K

> Olen ainakin kerran pyynnöstä kuullut Roihupellossa opastetorven äänen. Torvi sijaitsee vaunun (ohjaamon) lattian alla eli sen paikka ei ole kaikkein paras, vaan ehkäpä huonoin. Ääni kuuluu kyllä ulos heleänä, mutta niin myös sisälle junaankin asianosattomille. Valtion radoilla torvet on nykyään vastaavanlaisissa moottorijunissa sijoitettu ohjaamon katolle ja tyfonin suu taitaa olla sivullepäin. Se lienee ehkä kenties optimaalisin rakenne


Jos tarkoitat M200:n torvia, niin ne ovat todella "lattian alla".
M100 torvet sen sijaan ovat katolla ohjaamon kohdalla osoittaen sivuille.

----------


## HKL 85

30.1 havainto

ainakin vaunuun 183 on ilmestynyt sähköiset uutisnäytöt

----------


## Antero Alku

Tunneleihin kulkeutuva ja siellä sulava lumiko on aiheuttanut melkoisen kellarilemun, joka oli havaittavissa ainakin Kampissa eilen. Yleensähän tuolla on kuivaa, mutta nyt on sepeli ollut märkää jo usean päivän.

Kiinnitin myös huomiota siihen, että molempiin suuntiin mennessäni eilen ja parina päivänä aiemminkin pinta-asemilla kuljettaja ei avaakaan ovia. Onko tullut uusi ohje tästä?

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> märkää jo usean päivän.Kiinnitin myös huomiota siihen, että molempiin suuntiin mennessäni eilen ja parina päivänä aiemminkin pinta-asemilla kuljettaja ei avaakaan ovia. Onko tullut uusi ohje tästä?


Ei ole uusi ohje. Metron toimintaohje mainitsee asiastan näin:




> 13 JUNAN LÄMMITYS JA ILMANVAIHTO
> ..
> 13.2 Matkustajaliikenteessä olevan junan matkustamon lämpötila on oltava vähintään +5 ennen junan ovien avaamista matkustajille. Em. johtuen on kuljettajan hiljaisen liikenteen aikana ottaessaan matkustajia junaan laitettava ovet matkustajakäytölle Kulosaaren, Siilitien, Myllypuron ja Rastilan asemilla sekä Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren pääteasemilla.


Eli kaikessa epämääräisyydessään tyyliin "kylmillä ilmoilla, pääteasemilla ja ao. väliasemalla, vähäisen matkustajamäärän ollessa kyseessä, ovet laitetaan napeille". Tätä sitten kuljettajat toteuttavat oman tuntumansa mukaan. Ruuhka-aikana  on syytä avata ovet myös noilla mainituilla asemilla.
Helposti käy kyllä niin (satojatuhansia kertoja tehtynä), että ovet avataan, vaikka voisi laittaa vain napeille.

----------


## Joona

> Em. johtuen on kuljettajan hiljaisen liikenteen aikana ottaessaan matkustajia junaan laitettava ovet matkustajakäytölle Kulosaaren, Siilitien, Myllypuron ja Rastilan asemilla sekä Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren pääteasemilla.


Ohjetta ei ilmeisesti ole päivitetty vähään aikaan, kun Kalasataman asema puuttuu tuosta listasta? Onneksi käytännössä useat kuljettajat laittavat ovet matkustajakäytölle myös Kalasatamassa. Näillä -20 tuntuisi sangen hölmöltä pitää ovia auki asemalle joka on puolillaan lunta, ja jonne ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella on hyvin vähän matkustajia.

----------


## GT8N

Noista viheltimien käytöstä vielä, kerran (ainakin 10 vuotta sitten) liikenteessä oli ollut jokin viivästys ja junia kulki itään jatkuvalla syötöllä. Kuitenkin Rautatientorilla rullaportaiden kohdalla olleesta ovesta oli vielä pakko tunkea oven väliin (aukesivat ainakin jo kolmannen kerran). Silloin kuljettajalla käämi kärähti ja hän soitti kimeää ja katkeaa vihellintä lyhyesti yhtäaikaa. Ääni suljetussa tilassa oli tosiaan veretseisauttava. Eipähän sen jälkeen kukaan tunkenut oven väliin neljännen kerran ja matka pääsi jatkumaan.  :Smile: 

Sitten ihan havainto.

28.1. Liikenne sekoili enemmän ja vähemmän aamulla. Ainakin Kampissa ja Ruoholahdessa kaikki kellot olivat pysähtyneet näyttämään 08.45:ttä. Iltapäivällä ~17.10 Itäkeskuksessa varikolta tuli juna joka otti matkustajat lähti Vuosaareen. Hieman outoa oli, että niin laiturilla kuin junassakin näytöissä luki ei matkustajille. Tiedotus määränpäästä kettottiin käsikuulutuksella. Kyseisen junan jälkeen meni kaksi seuraavaa junaa myös Vuosaareen (!)

----------


## dietreut

2.2. on teknisten vaikeuksien vuoksi ilmeisesti vaunuja hyytynyt ja metrojunia on ajettu pätkittyinä kahden vaunuparin junina.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuitenkin Rautatientorilla rullaportaiden kohdalla olleesta ovesta oli vielä pakko tunkea oven väliin (aukesivat ainakin jo kolmannen kerran). Silloin kuljettajalla käämi kärähti ja hän soitti kimeää ja katkeaa vihellintä lyhyesti yhtäaikaa.


Itsekin olen pariin otteeseen kuullut ovien väliin juoksijoille soitetun äänimerkin. Kerran Sörnäisissä ollessani itse vaunussa sisällä ja kerrän Rautatientorilla ollessani aivan junan vieressä. Molemmat kerrat olivat karseita kokemuksia, vaikka äänimerkit olivatkin vain lyhyitä.

Näille ovien kanssa pelleileville tulisi olla oma äänimerkki, vaikka pienen pieni vihellys tai sitten kuulutus, mutta turha sellaista on enää ideoida, kun kestää vielä 200 vuotta, ennen kuin tietokone sen osaa oikein perustein antaa.

Koska ruotsalaiset tuntuvat olevan vähän huonoja huomauttelemaan toisille matkustajille tällaisista asioista, on Tukholmassa homma jäänyt kuljettajien huoleksi. Heiltä onkin moni saanut kuulla kunniansa. Parikin kertaa huomautus on ollut tyyliltään seuraavanlainen: "Olkaa hyvät ja odottakaa seuraavaa, minuutin päästä tulevaa junaa. Täällä on satoja muita, jotka haluavat jatkaa matkaansa."
Paikalliseen väestöön tämä toimii loistavasti. Kai se häpeän ja syyllisyyden tunne tuntuu.

----------


## Vainma

> Kuitenkin Rautatientorilla rullaportaiden kohdalla olleesta ovesta oli vielä pakko tunkea oven väliin (aukesivat ainakin jo kolmannen kerran). Silloin kuljettajalla käämi kärähti ja hän soitti kimeää ja katkeaa vihellintä lyhyesti yhtäaikaa. Ääni suljetussa tilassa oli tosiaan veretseisauttava. Eipähän sen jälkeen kukaan tunkenut oven väliin neljännen kerran ja matka pääsi jatkumaan.


Samainen tilanne kävi Kontulassa keväällä 2008.
Muistaakseni kuljettaja kuulutti vielä asiasta junan päästyä liikkeelle.

----------


## Chae-chu

Yllätyin onnellisesti tänään vaunussa 157, kun Nescafe oli pystyttänyt vaunun molempiin päihin kahvinjakopisteet, mistä kaikki matkustajat saivat ilmaiseksi kupin kahvia. Kampanja jatkuu kuulemma koko helmikuun ajan.

----------


## Surreri

Teillä kun näyttää olevan havainnot hallinnassa, niin kertokaa mihin aikaan iltapäivästä on suurin mahdollisuus nähdä liikennettä Roihupellon varikolle?

Olisi tarkoitus kuvata videolle metroliikennettä ja tämä olisi yhtenä osana siinä.

----------


## kuke

> Teillä kun näyttää olevan havainnot hallinnassa, niin kertokaa mihin aikaan iltapäivästä on suurin mahdollisuus nähdä liikennettä Roihupellon varikolle?
> 
> Olisi tarkoitus kuvata videolle metroliikennettä ja tämä olisi yhtenä osana siinä.


Aikataulun mukaan ruuhkajunat lisätään ja niiden lähtöajat idän suuntaan ovat Itäkeskuksesta 13.45 (Vuosaareen), 14.07 tai 14.08 (Vuosaareen) ja 14.21 (Mellunmäkeen). Tällöin liikennettä on siis varmuudella varikolta linjalle päin.

Junia aletaan vastaavasti lyhentää noin 18.30 alkaen ja tämän jälkeen ylimääräiset vaunuparit ja vuorot menevät varikolle.

----------


## Vainma

Onkos näitä sattunut aikaisemmin?
http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/bc7d9...e-c4a3fd5cc671

----------


## Albert

24.02. aamupäivällä lyhyellä otannalla "harvinaisen paljon" punalamppuisia metrovaunuja liikkeellä. Sattumaakohan?

----------


## Markku K

> Onkos näitä sattunut aikaisemmin?
> http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/bc7d9...e-c4a3fd5cc671


Ei tietenkään, pomohan sen jo sanoi  :Wink: 




> HKL:n metroyksikön valvomomestari Teuvo Vainikaisella ei ollut tietoa turvallisuusriskiltä kuulostaneesta tapauksesta. Vainikaisen mukaan kyseessä on *äärimmäisen harvoin* sattuva tapaus...

----------


## GT8N

8.4.

Pääsin sattumalta pitkästä aikaa nokkajunan ([VS<-]106+105+M102+M101+104+103 [-> RL]) kyytiin, mutta voi kauhistuksen kanahäkki, mikä modernisaatio vaunuihin onkaan iskenyt! Sisälle on tullut monitorit lasiseinineen sekä kaikki invalideille ja vanhuksille, älä nojaa oviin ym. kyltit ovat poissa. Lisäksi 103-106 ovat saaneet kylkeensä valkoiset numerot ilman legendaarisia M-kirjaimia. Samalla keltaiset lemmikkieläinkyltit on poistettu ulkoa.

Onnkesi sentään alkuperäiset oviäänet ja kuulutukset ovat tallella.  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> 24.02. aamupäivällä lyhyellä otannalla "harvinaisen paljon" punalamppuisia metrovaunuja liikkeellä. Sattumaakohan?


Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, mutta mitä se punainen lamppu oikeastaan tarkoittaa? Hätäjarrua? Ei saa mennä sisään?




> ... Onnkesi sentään alkuperäiset oviäänet ja kuulutukset ovat tallella.


Miksei yhtä vaunuparia voi jättää täysin entiseen kuntoonsa (toki huolletaan, pestään ym) mutta siis "vanhat" ovet, kuulutukset, m-kirjaimet ym...
Mielestäni muuten vanhat oviäänet olivat mukavemmat ja pehmeämmät. Harmittaa kun lähes kaikissa vaunuissa on jo tuo uusi kimeä kolmipiippaus. 
(olettekos huomanneet että joskus tuleekin kolmen piippauksen lisäksi neljäs tai kolmas jää lyhyemmäksi?)

----------


## ultrix

> Harmittaa kun lähes kaikissa vaunuissa on jo tuo uusi kimeä kolmipiippaus.


Mitä?! En ole pitkään aikaan matkustanut oranssilla junalla, eli onko siis harmoninen "blumm" korvautunut käytännössä korviaraastavalla BEEP-BEEP-BEEP-äänellä?

----------


## Markku K

> Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, mutta mitä se punainen lamppu oikeastaan tarkoittaa? Hätäjarrua? Ei saa mennä sisään?


Junaopaste Jo4, tuttavallisemmin "vikalamppu" http://www.raitio.org/metro/turva/metrop.htm

----------


## Knightrider

> Junaopaste Jo4, tuttavallisemmin "vikalamppu" http://www.raitio.org/metro/turva/metrop.htm


Kiitos tiedosta, en googlesta löytänyt nääs niin siksi kysyin.




> Mitä?! En ole pitkään aikaan matkustanut oranssilla junalla, eli onko siis harmoninen "blumm" korvautunut käytännössä korviaraastavalla BEEP-BEEP-BEEP-äänellä?


Valitettavasti.  :Frown:

----------


## aki

25.4

Nokkajuna sunnuntailiikenteessä, kokoonpano oli 104+103+106+105

----------


## hylje

Nokkajuna 106+105, 104+103, M102+M101 tänään. Kaukaisilta kuulostavista moottoriäänistä päätellen oma vaunu 104 ei ollut vetävää mallia.

----------


## GT8N

4.5.

Liikenteessä jotain pientä hämminkiä. Nokkajunan vakiovuorossa sarjajuna, joka lähti 2 min myöhässä (14.12) Ruoholahdesta. 

Itäkeskuksessa saapui Ruoholahteen menevä juna raiteelle 2 klo 14.32, kun edellinen juna oli vielä raiteella 3. Raiteelle 2 saapunut juna jatkoi 14.34 Ruoholahteen, heti raiteelta 3 klo 14.32 lähteneen junan perään. Muutaman sekunnin ajan oli siis Ruoholahteen lähtevät junat rinnakkain laiturin molemmin puolin.  :Cool:

----------


## MaZo

> 4.5.
> 
> Liikenteessä jotain pientä hämminkiä. Nokkajunan vakiovuorossa sarjajuna, joka lähti 2 min myöhässä (14.12) Ruoholahdesta.


Nokkajuna jäi aamulla varikolle, koska vaunupari 103 oli pyöräsorvissa.

Yön aikana varikolle oli ilmestynyt jälleen kerran kiskokuorma, jonka yökyöpelit voivat todennäköisesti bongata radalla ensiyönä.
Merkittävä määrä kiskoja näytti kuitenkin jääneen metroalueen aitojen ulkopuolelle Viilarintien varteen.

----------


## TL

> Nokkajuna jäi aamulla varikolle, koska vaunupari 103 oli pyöräsorvissa.


Ke 5.5. oli sitten liikenteessä kaksivaunuparisena (103+104 puuttuen) vuorossaan. Kuljettaja pahoitteli kuulutuksin mahdollista tilanahtautta kalustopulan takia.

----------


## jodo

> 4.5.
> 
> Liikenteessä jotain pientä hämminkiä. Nokkajunan vakiovuorossa sarjajuna, joka lähti 2 min myöhässä (14.12) Ruoholahdesta. 
> 
> Itäkeskuksessa saapui Ruoholahteen menevä juna raiteelle 2 klo 14.32, kun edellinen juna oli vielä raiteella 3. Raiteelle 2 saapunut juna jatkoi 14.34 Ruoholahteen, heti raiteelta 3 klo 14.32 lähteneen junan perään. Muutaman sekunnin ajan oli siis Ruoholahteen lähtevät junat rinnakkain laiturin molemmin puolin.


Onkohan jostain saatavilla tämän "nokkajunan vakiovuoron" tiedot?

----------


## unu

Kuljen juuri vaunulla 105 itään (Sörnäisistä ~9:55), ja vaunussa on noin joka viides sisävalo päällä. Muutenkin tuntuu, että vaunusta olisi virrat poikki, ts. ei vetoa. Samalla vaunun sisään tuli aika kovasti jarrujen käryä. Mistähän oli kyse, ja tapahtuuko moista usein? Itselle ei ole osunut kohdalle aiemmin noin ~10 vuoden aikana.

----------


## MaZo

> Kuljen juuri vaunulla 105 itään (Sörnäisistä ~9:55), ja vaunussa on noin joka viides sisävalo päällä. Muutenkin tuntuu, että vaunusta olisi virrat poikki, ts. ei vetoa. Samalla vaunun sisään tuli aika kovasti jarrujen käryä. Mistähän oli kyse, ja tapahtuuko moista usein? Itselle ei ole osunut kohdalle aiemmin noin ~10 vuoden aikana.


Nokkajuna oli aikataulun mukaan kyllä nähdäkseni menossa tuohon aikaan länteen päin.
Sähköjarru voi pudota joskus jonkin häiriön seurauksena pois päältä, jolloin jarrutus tapahtuu levyjarruilla. Yleensä pysähdyttäessä vika kuitenkin kuittaantuu ja matka jatkuu sen jälkeen normaalisti. Hätävalaistus viittaa siihen, että vaunu todella on virrattomana jostain syystä. Kuinka pitkälle matkustit ja pysyikö tilanne samana koko ajan?

----------


## unu

Toki länteen olin menossa. Metro pysähtyi ehkä noin minuutiksi rautatientorille ovet auki, jotenkin ajattelin, että tähänkö se hyytyi, joten nousin itse pois. Ovet meni kiinni ja juna jatkoi matkaa. Itse menin seuraavalla Ruoholahteen, jossa jarrujen(?) tuoksu oli edelleen melkoinen. Tosiaan aiemmissa viesteissä mainitut punaiset valot oli päällä viimeisessä yksikössä vielä rautatientorilta lähdettäessä.

----------


## SamiK

Joku vaunupari oli sellainen (M100-sarjaa, en muista olisko ollu nokkajuna), että kun vauhtia alettiin hidastaa, alkoi juna nykiä aika kovasti (riippui miten lujaa jarrutettiin). Jotkut kuskit osaavat jarruttaa ilman, ettei tuota ilmaannu.

----------


## Albert

Varikolla on purettu rataosaston ratapihaa hallista Myllypuroon päin. Uusi portti on rakenteilla Ratasmyllyntielle hieman etäämmälle nykyisestä.

----------


## rvk1249

6.9.2010 olivat aloittaneet puiden poistolla Vuotien vierestä tulevaa metron Vuosaaren aseman ja Vuosaaren satamaraiteen välistä (huolto)yhdysrataa varten.

----------


## MLP

> 6.9.2010 olivat aloittaneet puiden poistolla Vuotien vierestä tulevaa metron Vuosaaren aseman ja Vuosaaren satamaraiteen välistä (huolto)yhdysrataa varten.


Puretaanko Oulunkylän yhteys sitten samalla ja onko sillä ylipäätänsä ollut mitään käyttöä viime vuosina?

----------


## jodo

Tänään iltapäivällä nokkajunan vaunuihin 105-106 tuli vikaa, ja ne kulkivat virrattomana Kulosaaresta Vuosaareen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Puretaanko Oulunkylän yhteys sitten samalla ja onko sillä ylipäätänsä ollut mitään käyttöä viime vuosina?


Kyllä, Vuosaareen yhdysraide tulee korvaamaan ex. Hertsikan satamaradan jämät. 

Kiskokuormia ja ratatyökoneita tuota yhdysraidetta pitkin kulkee, ja kyllähän niitä nyt aina jokusia vuoteen mahtuu. Olisiko kymmenisen käyttökertaa / vuosi suunnilleen oikeaa suuruusluokkaa..? Länsimetron rakentamisen myötä yhdysraiteen käyttö tuskin ainakaan vähenee.

----------


## risukasa

Jotain puhetta on ollut, että Hertsikan radan jämät kuuluvat vielä Helsingin evakuointisuunnitelmaan, pystyikö joku varmistamaan asiaa?

----------


## Albert

8.10.:
VR vaihteentukemiskone Ttk2 851 metrovarikolla.

----------


## SamiK

12.10

1/2/3-metroparia hyytyi Sörnäisiin

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...o/viesti/8399/ 
Tais tulla raideonnettomuutena tuo, kun tollaset yksiköt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

La 4.12. iltapäivällä Hakaniemessä M200-metrojuna (223-224 ja 201-202), jossa kaikki ikkunat huurussa, hyvä että niistä näki ulos!

----------


## Miska

> La 4.12. iltapäivällä Hakaniemessä M200-metrojuna (223-224 ja 201-202), jossa kaikki ikkunat huurussa, hyvä että niistä näki ulos!


Tuo on ihan tavallista talviaikaan Ruoholahden suuntaan mentäessä ja sama koskee luonnollisesti myös M100-sarjan junia.

----------


## zige94

> Tuo on ihan tavallista talviaikaan Ruoholahden suuntaan mentäessä ja sama koskee luonnollisesti myös M100-sarjan junia.


Ikkunat tulee kaikissa vaunuissa huuruiseksi Sörnäinen - Hakaniemi välillä Ruoholahteen mentäessä. Itseäni kiinnostaa, mistä tämä johtuu? Eikö ennemmin pitäisi Kalasatama - Sörmäinen tunnelissa huurustua ikkunat?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ikkunat tulee kaikissa vaunuissa huuruiseksi Sörnäinen - Hakaniemi välillä Ruoholahteen mentäessä. Itseäni kiinnostaa, mistä tämä johtuu? Eikö ennemmin pitäisi Kalasatama - Sörmäinen tunnelissa huurustua ikkunat?


Tähän voi vastata yleisen fysiikan tietämyksen pohjalta. Huurtumista esiintyy, kun kylmä kappale tuodaan lämpimään tilaan, jossa suhteellinen ilmankosteus on suurehko. Kummatkin edellytykset puuttunevat tunnelissa ennen Sörnäisen asemaa. Koska kylmä ilma on lämmintä raskaampaa, se valuu alas tunneliin, joten ilma siellä on oikeastaan samaa kuin ulkona. 

Ensimmäinen asema, Eli Sörnäinen on iso lämmön ja ilmankosteuden lähde. Kumpaakin ihmiset tuottavat suuressa määrin ja asemilla lienee jonkinlaiset lämmitysjärjestelmät. (tästä en ole oikein varma: ehkä ihmisten lämpö ja koneiden hukkalämpö riittävät yhdessä koneellisen ilmavirtausten hallinnan kanssa pitämään asemat lämpiminä?) Asemalta on myös yhteys ulos, joka yhdessä ilmanvaihtohormien kanssa vaikuttaa ilmavirtauksiin. Niiden käyttäytymisestä metrotunnelissa en pysty sen enempää sanomaan, paitsi että ulkoa tuleva kylmä virtaus tuskin voi jatkua asemaa pidemmälle, ehkäpä ei ensimmäistä ilmanvaihtohormiakaan pidemmälle. Siksipä ensimmäisen aseman kohdalla ilma tunnelissa vaihtuu, se muuttuu ulkoilmaa lämpimämmäksi ja kosteammaksi, jolloin edellytykset huurtumiselle ovat olemassa.

----------


## Lassiivi

Juuri äskettäin meni Itiksestä juna Ruoholahteen 2-raiteelta. Mistä lie johtunut poikkeava lähtöraide.

----------


## Markku K

Itäkeskuksen tunnelissa ilmenneen (asetinlaite) kiskon katkeamisen vuoksi ohjattiin loppuillan ajan Vuosaaresta tulevat junat IK2:n kautta. Mellunmäestä tulevat junat ajettiin IK3:n kautta, tunneliosuus alennetulla nopeudella. 
Nyt kun matkustajaliikenne on yötauolla niin ratamiehet korjaavat kiskoa, parasta aikaa.

----------


## zige94

Kiitos Ville kattavasta vastauksesta.

10.12.

Ainakin klo 23:02 metro Itäkeskuksesta Ruoholahteen mateli jostain syystä todella hitaasti. Näyttötaulut näyttivär aluksi yhtä minuuttia, sen jälkeem vaihtuivat nollaan ja sillä hetkellä opastimeen vaihtui vihreä valo mutta metroa ei näkynyt. Samalla hetkellä lakkasi junanvpituudesta ilmoittava kuva vilkkumasta ja siinä sekä aika kohdassa ei ollut mitään... Noin kahden minuutin päästä opaston vaihtuikin yllättäen punaiselle. Metro tuli vast 23:06, eli minuutti ennen seuraavaa metroa, ja vauhtia sillä oli n. 10kmh kun se tuli tunnelista asemalle. Vuoro tuli Mellunmäestä, ja siis metro ajeli jo tuota vauhtia Mellunmäen haaran suunnasta, eli epätavallisen hitaasti.

Huomasinpa juuri jännän jutun eli ilta kuuden aikaan arkisin lähtee 2 vuoroa Itäkeskuksesta Ruholahteen ihan peräkkäin ja molemmat siis tulevat Vuosaaresta. Kello 18:17 ja kello 18:21, ajat obat Vuosaaren lähtöajat. Ja Itäkeskuksesta menee parhaimmillaan 3 minuutin välein meteot keskustaan, kello 18:17, 18:20 ja 18:23.

Ja katos mokomaa, Markkuhan kertoikin juuri syyn hitaalle nopeudelle.

----------


## Markku K

> Ainakin klo 23:02 metro Itäkeskuksesta Ruoholahteen mateli jostain syystä todella hitaasti.


Syy oli siis tuo kiskon katkeaminen. 




> Näyttötaulut näyttivär aluksi yhtä minuuttia, sen jälkeem vaihtuivat nollaan ja sillä hetkellä opastimeen vaihtui vihreä valo mutta metroa ei näkynyt.


Liikenteenohjaaja asetti kulkutien käsin, ja se sattumalta osui samaan aikaan tuon laiturikilven automaattitoiminnon kanssa.




> Noin kahden minuutin päästä opaston vaihtuikin yllättäen punaiselle.


Liikenteenohjaajan asettaessa opastimeen poikkeusopasteen (tässä tapauksessa IK:n tulo-opastin CB), menee seuraava pääopastin seis-asentoon ja lukittuu. Tämä ei ole yllättävä tapahtuma, vaan asetinlaitteen normaali toiminto.




> Metro tuli vast 23:06, eli minuutti ennen seuraavaa metroa, ja vauhtia sillä oli n. 10kmh kun se tuli tunnelista asemalle. Vuoro tuli Mellunmäestä, ja siis metro ajeli jo tuota vauhtia Mellunmäen haaran suunnasta, eli epätavallisen hitaasti.


Kiskovaurion johdosta ajettiin alennetulla nopeudella.





> Ja katos mokomaa, Markkuhan kertoikin juuri syyn hitaalle nopeudelle.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## GT8N

10.12.

Metroliikenne sekoili hieman, M200-runko kääntyi Ruoholahdessa tuloraiteella ja lähti heti matkustajienvaihdon jälkeen Vuosaareen klo 7.19.

----------


## sm3

Tiistaina 14.12.2010 katkesi virrat koko metrosta n. 2- sekunniksi välillä Itäkeskus-Myllypuro. Vaunu pimeni kokonaan ja moottorin kierrokset putosivat. Matka jatkui parin sekunnin päästä normaalisti. Lumiko syynä?

----------


## Mikle

> Tiistaina 14.12.2010 katkesi virrat koko metrosta n. 2- sekunniksi välillä Itäkeskus-Myllypuro. Vaunu pimeni kokonaan ja moottorin kierrokset putosivat. Matka jatkui parin sekunnin päästä normaalisti. Lumiko syynä?


Ettei olisi ollut hetkellinen häiriö matkustamassasi junayksikössä? Muistan kuulleeni, että metrojunissa on mallista riippuen (110V tai 24V) akusto, joten hetkellinen jännitekatko tuskin valoja sammuttaa. No joku paremmin metrojunia tunteva voinee "valaista" asiaa? :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Ettei olisi ollut hetkellinen häiriö matkustamassasi junayksikössä? Muistan kuulleeni, että metrojunissa on mallista riippuen (110V tai 24V) akusto, joten hetkellinen jännitekatko tuskin valoja sammuttaa. No joku paremmin metrojunia tunteva voinee "valaista" asiaa?


Valot tosiaan sammuivat kokonaan, edes joka toinen ei tainnut olla päällä. Kesti vain muutaman sekunnin tuo katkos, mutta ehdin huomata että yksikään valo ei pala. 

Myös se uutisnäyttö pimeni kokonaan eikä käynnistynyt edes virtojen palatessa, vaan jäi pimeäksi. 

No, ei siitä haittaa ollut, matkakin jatkui. Mutta jäi kiinnostamaan kovasti mistä johtui.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös se uutisnäyttö pimeni kokonaan eikä käynnistynyt edes virtojen palatessa, vaan jäi pimeäksi.


Olen myös huomannut, että jäävät nykyään pimeäksi, kun on ajettu katkoskohdista, lähinnä Kulosaaren aseman kohdalla. Olisikohan käynnistysrutiinia muutettu niin, että näyttö ei kytkeydy päälle ennen kuin käyttöjärjestelmä on latautunut ja infot alkaneet pyöriä? En nyt valitettavasti kuitenkaan varmasti muista, ovatko ne loppumatkasta tulleet vielä päälle.

----------


## Antero Alku

Toissapäivänä eli maanantai-iltana 20.12.2010 klo 22:50 itään päin matkaava metrojuna pysähtyi Kulosaaren asemalla ja avasi jopa ovensakin. Mistähän mathoi olla kyse? Oliko ehkä hyvää palvelua työmaan porukalle, joka lopetti iltavuoronsa?

Antero

----------

